

Responsive vertical Timeline.css - christian_fei
http://christian-fei.com/tutorials/simple-vertical-timeline-with-css/#4

======
zrail
This looks really neat, thanks!

~~~
christian_fei
Thanks for the kind words! I would love to know if/where you will be using it?
If you like you could comment on the article and tell me there, would be much
appreciated! :)

~~~
zrail
I might use it on my resume or my projects list. Not really sure yet.

